# nirvana seeds



## maineharvest (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know I ordered some afgani seeds from nirvana and just got them in four days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I live on the east coast of the usa.  not bad.  I am only germinating one seed right now since i already have  another plant going that is  two weeks old.  Just ordered some  mp5k seeds from  dr chronic,  hopefully that works out just as good as nirvana.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your beans. It's always great news.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know I ordered some afgani seeds from nirvana and just got them in four days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I live on the east coast of the usa.  not bad.  I am only germinating one seed right now since i already have  another plant going that is  two weeks old.  Just ordered some  mp5k seeds from  dr chronic,  hopefully that works out just as good as nirvana.


I'm on my last week of an Afghani grow. I'm smoking on a lil tester as we speak and you will love the  buzz!!! I'm not too happy with the loose airy buds but the smoke is good.


----------

